# Prologue Cafe Harrogate



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

The cafe side of the Prologue Performance cycle shop on Cold Bath Rd.

Excellent food and great coffee ... even if you don't like cycling.


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

been ages since I've been cycling in Yorkshire (home town is Leeds, now living near Newcastle) but always try visit for a coffee mid ride if I am down that way


----------

